# Esb Grain Bill



## Motabika (28/1/15)

Wanting to brew a esb, just wondering what people think of this Grain Bill,


----------



## Ciderman (28/1/15)

Looks ok to me. I brewed one recently which was 80% Maris otter, 10% Munich and 5% each of 40L & 80L Crystal.


----------



## manticle (28/1/15)

Fine. Tweak crystal and victory amounts to taste next time you brew but fine as is.


----------



## Spiesy (29/1/15)

Looks good.


----------



## Motabika (29/1/15)

Ok thanks guys, will roll with that


----------



## Motabika (29/1/15)

Also would Windsor be an ok yeast for this?


----------



## Blind Dog (29/1/15)

Personally I don't really like any of the dried English yeasts, they make beer but I find them pretty one dimensional. Id go with liquid yeasts the Fullers yeast (wlp002) or the supposed Brakspears yeast (wyeast 1275). Just my personal preference, I know they cost more but I figure an extra 10c a schooner is definitely worth it


----------



## technobabble66 (29/1/15)

Qualifier: i've never tried the liquid English yeasts, so Blind Dog (& others) are probably referring to something I've simply never experienced and there's a whole world of flavour out there I've been depriving myself of; 
... However ... 
I've tried the Mangrove Jacks British Ale yeast in a couple of malty UK style beers and there is definitely some of the "English" ester profile in there. I would've said it's a bit more than one dimensional but I don't really have a proper reference point TBH. 
Just thought I'd put it out there that at least one of the dried yeasts will do an ok job if you're struggling to get the liquids.


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (29/1/15)

I used 1469 for my first ESB I bottled a couple of days ago. It was smelling and tasting pretty good at the time. Really looking forward to cracking one in a week or so.


----------



## Blind Dog (29/1/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Qualifier: i've never tried the liquid English yeasts, so Blind Dog (& others) are probably referring to something I've simply never experienced and there's a whole world of flavour out there I've been depriving myself of;
> ... However ...
> I've tried the Mangrove Jacks British Ale yeast in a couple of malty UK style beers and there is definitely some of the "English" ester profile in there. I would've said it's a bit more than one dimensional but I don't really have a proper reference point TBH.
> Just thought I'd put it out there that at least one of the dried yeasts will do an ok job if you're struggling to get the liquids.


I've used all the standard dried English yeasts available here apart from the Newcastle yeast from Mangrove Jacks and simply dont get the same complexity that I can get with a liquid yeast. It is just my personal preference for English styles and suits the way I brew. I definitely do not subscribe to the view that liquid is always superior to dry as we all have different tastes and what works for me may not work for someone else.


----------



## mje1980 (29/1/15)

I agree, I've been brewing uk ales for 10 years and used many different strains dry and liquid. I can't seem to get as good a beer with dry yeast. Not saying they're bad beers but in the end I always prefer the liquids. Just more character and depth for me. I've certainly tasted great beers brewed with dry but brewing them myself similar beers with dry vs liquid I've always liked the liquid strains better.


----------



## Spiesy (30/1/15)

I love a good dose of WLP005 in my ESB's.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/1/15)

Hey Spiesy et al, how would you rate WLP-004/7/23/28 for a typical English ESB? Or any of the other Whitelabs/Wyeast strains (other than the couple mentioned above)?

Apologies for the thread hijack!


----------



## Blind Dog (30/1/15)

Wlp023 is good (same as WY 1275 apparently although i'd beg to differ)

Wlp007 is nice but finishes drier than typical ESBs

Not tried the others listed in an ESB but suspect wlp028 would be excellent if you're looking to accentuate the malt side of the equation

Bedford is awesome in anything English, but a seasonal release

All of course, in my opinion. YMMV etc


----------



## Spiesy (30/1/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Spiesy et al, how would you rate WLP-004/7/23/28 for a typical English ESB? Or any of the other Whitelabs/Wyeast strains (other than the couple mentioned above)?
> 
> Apologies for the thread hijack!


I've used 004 before, it turned out okay. Re-pitch from a stout.
My favourite ESB was made with 005, so much so that it's all I've been using in ESB ever since. But I need to branch out and give 002 and 007 a run and then try some of the Wyeast favourites again (1469 etc).

EDIT: *to


----------

